
Anti-Competitive AND Potentially Creepy - mbateman
http://davidbarnard.com/post/684540619/anti-competitive-and-potentially-creepy
======
ZeroGravitas
So Apple will protect you from "creepy" data-gathering, but only if it's done
by a hardware competitor who can one-up Apple with the data, everyone else is
fine to continue creating the dystopic future for users he conjures up?

This justification seems a bit desperate and ill-thought through.

